# Horror DVD's for $7.99



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Best Buy has 38 horror movies on sale this week for $7.99.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ntCatID=false&initialize=true&_requestid=4871


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the tip, Scarey. I need to go pick up some of those I don't have, posthaste.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Walmart finds for $4.88:

"Tremors"
"Red Dragon"
"Duel"
"Jaws 2"

And for $9.99, "Cujo", one of the good Steve King adaptations!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> And for $9.99, "Cujo", one of the good Steve King adaptations!


That's about $9.50 too high.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> That's about $9.50 too high.


I'll take it under advisement.

I reiterate, it's one of the better adaptations - the last half of the film when Cujo traps those two in that Pinto is chock-ful of suspense - it never lets up!

It's a good movie (although I admit the novel is ten times better).


----------

